# VW long life oil



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Any one used this? Any good?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Long-Life...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item5642a60d9c


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Not seen that before mate. Costco sells magnatech and edge cheap as:thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

chillly said:


> Not seen that before mate. Costco sells magnatech and edge cheap as:thumb:


Bummer, Im sure this stuff will be ok. It says it meets the VW standard 504 etc


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Bummer, Im sure this stuff will be ok. It says it meets the VW standard 504 etc


:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Bummer, Im sure this stuff will be ok. It says it meets the VW standard 504 etc


Or you can pop into your local GSF car parts or Euro Car Parts and get some VW Standard 504 oil at a decent price, they have branches all over the UK. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Try some of the VW dealers for oil. I searched the internet for days looking for PD oil for my Leon and it worked out far cheaper buying the OEM oil off Seat themselves. 5L for £21


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

paddyirishman said:


> Try some of the VW dealers for oil. I searched the internet for days looking for PD oil for my Leon and it worked out far cheaper buying the OEM oil off Seat themselves. 5L for £21


Tried the dealers mate, £139 for a oil and filter change on the Touran! I didnt get the individual price TBH :thumb:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Find a TPS, all genuine parts but no daft prices.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Tried the dealers mate, £139 for a oil and filter change on the Touran! I didnt get the individual price TBH :thumb:


Thats a bit steep! I just bought the parts and did it myself. Saved a fortune


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

paddyirishman said:


> Thats a bit steep! I just bought the parts and did it myself. Saved a fortune


Dont laugh but Im a mechanic by trade ( heavy plant equipment ) but downed the tools a year ago in favour of a warm office job, I really should do it myself your right!


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

not seen that before. eventhough it says vw spec on label i'd stay clear.halfords own brand is made to vw spec too.

i only use genuine vw long life bottle which comes in a gold bottle. i get a trade doscount at tps so that helps quite a bit too. either fing someone with a halfords trade card and get their oil or find someone that can get trade discount from tps and get it from there. 

i wouldnt bother with castrol edge as vw quantum longlife oil is exactly the same as castrol edge as it made by the same people.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

do it yourself mate.

try here www.vwspares.co.uk


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Buy the Quantum oil from TPS counters (operate as the parts counter in a lot of VW dealers) and allegedly the oil that VW services depts use. Somewhere in the region of £18 - £25 for 5 litres. They did actually sell the Ford specific 5w/30 at £12 for 5 litres (that's including VAT btw!).


----------



## gti fly (May 19, 2011)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Any one used this? Any good?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Long-Life...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item5642a60d9c


Techinically it meets the correct spec, but I've never heard of unilite before.

Good price though.

Alternatively the cheapest places to get (vw 504/507 spec) oil from my experience are:

£40 5litres Mobil 1 @ Halfords (inc their fairly regular 20% oil off weeks)
£30 4litres Castrol Edge @ Adsa (asda stores often stock this oil for silly cheap prices)
£29 5litres Quantum LongLife @ TPS Leicester

Personally for me, I use TPS in Leicester because they are close to me aswell as the cheapest.
TPS (Trade. Part. Specialists) are actually VW parts franchises, that normally only sell to the trade, but a few of them (Leicester is the one I've been using) sell to everyone.
Oil Filters for R32 are like £2.50 inc vat, normally circa 8-12...
Long life oil at £29inc vat, whereas the next local VW parts place sell the same Quantum stuff for £62..
So if you're after any VW parts, try ringing up your local TPS and see if they sell to the public. Some do, some don't.

Failing that, Asdas, Halfords, or even sign up to OpieOils who often do deals on oils


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Or another alternative would be to use National Tyres, they do an oil and filter change for all cars using Castrol for not much at all, put my Octavia VRS through the computer with them the other day and they want £34 for oil and filter change all fitted etc, there is also a 10% voucher on there website, OK they will try and tell you that you need new tyres, brakes etc but at that price is it really worth getting yoru hands dirty?

Just a thought anyway.


----------

